# Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home



## Bumblebee (22. November 2015)

*Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Hier findet der geneigte Falter die Empfehlungen des Teams

Wie in einem [HOW TO] ist der Sinn die schnelle, einfache Übersicht

*- welcher Treiber ist der beste für meine Grafikkarte / meine GraKa-Generation / unter meinem Betriebssystem*

Um das Thema sauber und übersichtlich zu halten werden  "Fremdposts" rigoros gelöscht bzw. verschoben

*WARNUNG: *

Die *N_Vidia-*Treiber 373.06, 375.63, 375.70 und 375.86 sind zum Falten *schlecht bis gar nicht geeignet*; Abstürze sind die Regel

*WARNUNG: *

Der *AMD*-Treiber 17.7.2 macht Probleme; vorläufig für das Falten nicht installieren


----------



## brooker (22. November 2015)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Das BS sollte auch noch erwähnt werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2015)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> Das BS sollte auch noch erwähnt werden.



.. Done ..


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



*Maxwell 2*
 | 
*nVIDIA GTX 980 Ti*
 | 
*Win7 Pro 64 Bit*
| 
*Forceware 361.43 WHQL *
*Pitcairn XT*
 | 
*AMD HD7870*
 | 
*Win7 Pro 64 Bit*
 | 
*Catalyst 14.4 WHQL*
* Hawaii*
 | 
*AMD R9 290*
 |
*Win7 Pro 64 Bit*
 | 
*Crimson 15.12*


----------



## haVoc_inc (11. September 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Anbei für alle Besitzer der HD 7870 mit Pitcairn XT bzw GCN v1.0... Hab eben mal aus Gaudi den 14.4 Catalyst mit dem 16.9.1 Crimson Edition verglichen und wurde recht überrascht.

Ausgangspunkt ist eine 13205 WU und 13541 Base Credit auf einem Win7 x64.

TPF 14.4: 5 min 33 sec (~109,3k PPD)
TPF 16.9.1: 5 min 19 sec (~116,5k PPD)

Daraus ergibt sich ein PPD-Gewinn von ca. 7k PPD bei gleichem Takt, jedoch sei erwähnt, dass 109k PPD bei einer 7870 @1136/1250 MHz etwas überdurchschnittlich sind. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte der Gewinn durch den Treiberwechsel 6-7% höher sein.
Well done AMD 

Greetz

haVoc

PS: Bei einem FX-8350 unbedingt P-States festschrauben, sonst fällt er auf Grund zu geringer CPU-Last in den Idle P4 State zurück. Zum umgehen des Ganzen kann man die CPU auch auf zwei Kernen mitfalten lassen und befindet sich somit immer im höchsten P-State.


----------



## Ion (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Wo sind denn die Empfehlungen? Ich sehe keine.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Ion schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Empfehlungen? Ich sehe keine.



*Keine* ist nicht ganz korrekt - aber es ist nicht aktualisiert


----------



## haVoc_inc (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich muss doch noch was anhängen und meine erste Empfehlung mal nur bedingt gelten lassen.

Hab gerade die HD 7870 angschmissen und mit dem "neuen" Treiber (16.9.1) eine 9196er WU bekommen.
Bei gleichem Setup kam ich allerdings nur auf 80k PPD und einer TPF von 3:32.
Also das Ganze aus Jux nochmal umgestellt, sauber deinstalliert und den alten 14.4 wieder draufgeschmissen... und siehe da: 91k PPD mit einer TPF von 3:16.

Ich möchte aber mal vor Schnellschüssen warnen, in den HFM.net Logs taucht die WU nur zweimal auf und wurde auf Anfang/Mitter März datiert, einmal mit 76k und 80k PPD. Beide mit dem 14.4 Catalyst.

Woher die Diskrepanz kommt, kann ich im Moment nicht sagen; habe leider keine zweite 7870 um die Treiber mal seperiert und über längeren Zeitraum zu testen, aber ich werde versuchen, brauchbare Informationen nachzureichen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Ion schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Empfehlungen? Ich sehe keine.





Anhand der aktuellen Situation der NV-Treiber beim Falten, wäre es wirklich interessant, wenn der Fred hier gepflegt werden würde ... Meine Punkteausbeute heute Nacht ist löchriger als ein schweizer Käse 

Bad-Work Unit und andere bescheuerten Antworten, welche mir sagen, dass ich mein Geld zum Fenster raus werfe 

Wäre echt geil, wenn sich hier mal jemand zu der Treiberproblematik äußern könnte ...


----------



## Grestorn (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Der Bug ist bei NVidia bekannt und konnte nachgestellt werden. Ob und wann er behoben wird, lässt sich daraus zwar nicht ableiten, aber es lässt zumindest hoffen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Und welcher Treiber ist derzeit der effektivste zum Falten ???


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der 372.70 funktioniert einwandfrei - nimm den mal


Ich würde den nehmen bis das Problem behoben ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Den habe ich jetzt nochmal draufgeklatscht ... schauen wir mal wie er sich diese Nacht schlägt ^^


----------



## brooker (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... bin auch noch auf der Suche nach dem Besten für die GTX 1060.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

So, anbei mal den Log von heute Nacht ...



Spoiler



19:27:26:Trying to access database...
19:27:26:Successfully acquired database lock
19:27:26:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:1:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080] (by user)
19:27:39:FS00:Unpaused
19:27:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
19:27:40:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.242
19:27:40:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:1:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080] from 140.163.4.242
19:27:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
19:27:42:WU00:FS00ownloading 5.32MiB
19:27:48:WU00:FS00ownload 49.37%
19:27:53:WU00:FS00ownload complete
19:27:53:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:11406 run:1 clone:26 gen:228 core:0x21 unit:0x000001218ca304f25686b1af9e33aa06
19:27:53:WU00:FS00:Starting
19:27:53:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/.../AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 7960 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
19:27:53:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 7660
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:Core PID:8540
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-26T19:27:54Z ***********************
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 11406 (Run 1, Clone 26, Gen 228)
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x000001218ca304f25686b1af9e33aa06
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
19:27:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
19:27:55:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
19:27:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
19:27:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.17
19:28:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
19:28:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
19:30:30:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
19:32:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
19:35:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
19:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
19:40:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
19:42:47:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
19:45:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
19:47:42:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
19:50:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
19:52:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
19:55:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
19:57:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
19:59:56:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
20:02:22:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
20:04:49:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
20:07:17:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
20:09:43:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
20:12:11:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
20:14:37:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
20:17:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
20:19:31:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
20:21:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
20:24:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
20:26:51:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
20:29:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
20:31:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
20:34:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
20:36:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
20:39:06:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
20:41:32:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
20:44:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
20:46:27:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
20:48:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
20:51:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
20:53:47:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
20:56:15:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
20:58:41:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
21:01:09:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
21:03:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
21:06:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
21:08:30:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
21:10:56:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
21:13:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
21:15:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
21:18:16:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
21:20:44:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
21:23:10:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
21:25:38:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
21:28:05:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
21:30:31:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
21:32:59:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
21:35:25:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
21:37:53:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
21:40:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
21:42:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
21:45:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
21:47:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
21:50:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
21:52:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
21:55:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
21:57:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
21:59:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
22:02:22:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
22:04:49:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
22:07:15:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
22:09:43:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
22:12:09:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
22:14:37:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
22:17:04:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
22:19:30:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
22:21:58:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
22:24:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
22:26:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
22:29:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
22:31:45:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
22:34:13:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
22:36:39:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
22:39:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
22:41:33:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
22:43:59:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
22:46:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
22:48:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
22:51:22:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
22:53:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
22:56:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
22:58:42:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
23:01:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
23:03:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
23:06:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
23:08:29:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
23:10:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
23:13:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
23:15:51:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
23:18:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
23:20:44:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
23:23:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
23:25:38:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
23:28:06:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
23:30:32:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
23:30:33:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
23:30:34:WU01:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.160
23:30:34:WU01:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:1:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080] from 171.67.108.160
23:30:34:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.160:8080
23:30:44:WU01:FS00ownloading 8.73MiB
23:30:49:WU01:FS00ownload complete
23:30:49:WU01:FS00:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9852 run:18 clone:2 gen:20 core:0x21 unit:0x00000021ab436ca056609bdf8fb4aecb
23:32:59:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
23:33:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
23:33:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
23:33:01:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
23:33:01:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
23:33:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
23:33:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
23:33:03:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
23:33:03:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:11406 run:1 clone:26 gen:228 core:0x21 unit:0x000001218ca304f25686b1af9e33aa06
23:33:03:WU00:FS00:Uploading 14.01MiB to 140.163.4.242
23:33:03:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 140.163.4.242:8080
23:33:03:WU01:FS00:Starting
23:33:03:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/.../AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 7960 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
23:33:03:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5876
23:33:03:WU01:FS00:Core PID:808
23:33:03:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
23:33:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-26T23:33:04Z ***********************
23:33:04:WU01:FS00:0x21roject: 9852 (Run 18, Clone 2, Gen 20)
23:33:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x00000021ab436ca056609bdf8fb4aecb
23:33:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
23:33:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
23:33:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
23:33:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
23:33:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
23:33:05:WU01:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
23:33:05:WU01:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
23:33:05:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
23:33:05:WU01:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.17
23:33:09:WU00:FS00:Upload 18.74%
23:33:15:WU00:FS00:Upload 32.13%
23:33:21:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 800000 steps (0%)
23:33:21:WU01:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
23:33:21:WU00:FS00:Upload 40.61%
23:33:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 48.64%
23:33:33:WU00:FS00:Upload 58.91%
23:33:39:WU00:FS00:Upload 70.51%
23:33:45:WU00:FS00:Upload 90.59%
23:33:51:WU00:FS00:Upload 99.07%
23:34:01:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
23:34:01:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
23:34:01:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 151325.00 points
23:34:01:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up
23:34:27:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 8000 out of 800000 steps (1%)
23:35:31:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 16000 out of 800000 steps (2%)
23:36:37:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 24000 out of 800000 steps (3%)
23:37:42:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 32000 out of 800000 steps (4%)
23:38:46:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 800000 steps (5%)
23:39:54:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 48000 out of 800000 steps (6%)
23:41:00:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 56000 out of 800000 steps (7%)
23:42:05:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 64000 out of 800000 steps (8%)
23:43:10:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 72000 out of 800000 steps (9%)
23:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 800000 steps (10%)
23:45:23:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 88000 out of 800000 steps (11%)
23:46:28:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 96000 out of 800000 steps (12%)
23:47:33:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 104000 out of 800000 steps (13%)
23:48:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 112000 out of 800000 steps (14%)
23:49:43:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 800000 steps (15%)
23:50:51:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 128000 out of 800000 steps (16%)
23:51:56:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 136000 out of 800000 steps (17%)
23:53:01:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 144000 out of 800000 steps (18%)
23:54:06:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 152000 out of 800000 steps (19%)
23:55:12:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 800000 steps (20%)
23:56:19:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 168000 out of 800000 steps (21%)
23:57:25:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 176000 out of 800000 steps (22%)
23:58:29:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 184000 out of 800000 steps (23%)
23:59:34:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 192000 out of 800000 steps (24%)
00:00:39:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 800000 steps (25%)
00:01:47:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 208000 out of 800000 steps (26%)
00:02:52:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 216000 out of 800000 steps (27%)
00:03:58:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 224000 out of 800000 steps (28%)
00:05:02:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 232000 out of 800000 steps (29%)
00:06:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 240000 out of 800000 steps (30%)
00:07:16:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 248000 out of 800000 steps (31%)
00:08:21:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 256000 out of 800000 steps (32%)
00:09:26:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 264000 out of 800000 steps (33%)
00:10:31:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 272000 out of 800000 steps (34%)
00:11:36:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 280000 out of 800000 steps (35%)
00:12:44:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 288000 out of 800000 steps (36%)
00:13:49:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 296000 out of 800000 steps (37%)
00:14:54:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 304000 out of 800000 steps (38%)
00:15:59:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 312000 out of 800000 steps (39%)
00:17:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 320000 out of 800000 steps (40%)
00:18:12:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 328000 out of 800000 steps (41%)
00:19:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 336000 out of 800000 steps (42%)
00:20:22:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 344000 out of 800000 steps (43%)
00:21:27:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 352000 out of 800000 steps (44%)
00:22:32:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 360000 out of 800000 steps (45%)
00:23:40:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 368000 out of 800000 steps (46%)
00:24:45:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 376000 out of 800000 steps (47%)
00:25:50:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 384000 out of 800000 steps (48%)
00:26:55:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 392000 out of 800000 steps (49%)
00:28:01:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 800000 steps (50%)
00:29:08:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 408000 out of 800000 steps (51%)
00:30:13:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 416000 out of 800000 steps (52%)
00:31:18:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 424000 out of 800000 steps (53%)
00:32:24:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 432000 out of 800000 steps (54%)
00:33:29:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 800000 steps (55%)
00:34:37:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 448000 out of 800000 steps (56%)
00:35:42:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 456000 out of 800000 steps (57%)
00:36:47:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 464000 out of 800000 steps (58%)
00:37:52:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 472000 out of 800000 steps (59%)
00:38:57:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 800000 steps (60%)
00:40:05:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 488000 out of 800000 steps (61%)
00:41:10:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 496000 out of 800000 steps (62%)
00:42:15:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 504000 out of 800000 steps (63%)
00:43:20:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 512000 out of 800000 steps (64%)
00:44:25:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 520000 out of 800000 steps (65%)
00:45:33:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 528000 out of 800000 steps (66%)
00:46:38:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 536000 out of 800000 steps (67%)
00:47:44:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 544000 out of 800000 steps (68%)
00:48:49:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 552000 out of 800000 steps (69%)
00:49:54:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 560000 out of 800000 steps (70%)
00:51:02:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 568000 out of 800000 steps (71%)
00:52:07:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 576000 out of 800000 steps (72%)
00:53:12:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 584000 out of 800000 steps (73%)
00:54:17:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 592000 out of 800000 steps (74%)
00:55:22:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 800000 steps (75%)
00:56:30:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 608000 out of 800000 steps (76%)
00:57:35:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 616000 out of 800000 steps (77%)
00:58:40:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 624000 out of 800000 steps (78%)
00:59:45:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 632000 out of 800000 steps (79%)
01:00:51:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 640000 out of 800000 steps (80%)
01:01:59:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 648000 out of 800000 steps (81%)
01:03:04:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 656000 out of 800000 steps (82%)
01:04:09:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 664000 out of 800000 steps (83%)
01:05:14:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 672000 out of 800000 steps (84%)
01:06:19:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 680000 out of 800000 steps (85%)
01:07:27:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 688000 out of 800000 steps (86%)
01:08:33:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 696000 out of 800000 steps (87%)
01:09:37:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 704000 out of 800000 steps (88%)
01:10:43:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 712000 out of 800000 steps (89%)
01:11:48:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 720000 out of 800000 steps (90%)
01:12:56:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 728000 out of 800000 steps (91%)
01:14:01:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 736000 out of 800000 steps (92%)
01:15:06:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 744000 out of 800000 steps (93%)
01:16:11:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 752000 out of 800000 steps (94%)
01:17:16:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 760000 out of 800000 steps (95%)
01:18:24:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 768000 out of 800000 steps (96%)
01:19:29:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 776000 out of 800000 steps (97%)
01:20:34:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 784000 out of 800000 steps (98%)
01:21:40:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 792000 out of 800000 steps (99%)
01:21:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.45:80
01:21:40:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.160
01:21:40:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING gpu:1:GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080] from 171.67.108.160
01:21:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.160:8080
01:21:51:WU00:FS00ownloading 8.73MiB
01:21:55:WU00:FS00ownload complete
01:21:56:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9852 run:8 clone:3 gen:49 core:0x21 unit:0x00000042ab436ca056609bdfb18f2ba1
01:22:44:WU01:FS00:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 800000 steps (100%)
01:22:48:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
01:22:48:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
01:22:50:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
01:22:50:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
01:22:50:WU01:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
01:22:51:WU01:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
01:22:51:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
01:22:51:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9852 run:18 clone:2 gen:20 core:0x21 unit:0x00000021ab436ca056609bdf8fb4aecb
01:22:51:WU01:FS00:Uploading 16.32MiB to 171.67.108.160
01:22:51:WU00:FS00:Starting
01:22:51:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.160:8080
01:22:51:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/.../AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_21.fah/FahCore_21.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 7960 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
01:22:51:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2676
01:22:51:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2324
01:22:51:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x21 started
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:*********************** Log Started 2016-10-27T01:22:52Z ***********************
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21roject: 9852 (Run 8, Clone 3, Gen 49)
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Unit: 0x00000042ab436ca056609bdfb18f2ba1
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Machine: 0
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file core.xml
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file integrator.xml
01:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file state.xml
01:22:53:WU00:FS00:0x21:Reading tar file system.xml
01:22:53:WU00:FS00:0x21igital signatures verified
01:22:53:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
01:22:53:WU00:FS00:0x21:Version 0.0.17
01:23:00:WU01:FS00:Upload 14.17%
01:23:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 18.39%
01:23:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 0 out of 800000 steps (0%)
01:23:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
01:23:13:WU01:FS00:Upload 26.81%
01:23:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 33.71%
01:23:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 42.13%
01:23:31:WU01:FS00:Upload 52.86%
01:23:37:WU01:FS00:Upload 67.80%
01:23:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 75.07%
01:23:51:WU01:FS00:Upload 87.71%
01:23:57:WU01:FS00:Upload 98.06%
01:24:00:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
01:24:00:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
01:24:00:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 44157.00 points
01:24:00:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
01:24:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 8000 out of 800000 steps (1%)
01:25:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 16000 out of 800000 steps (2%)
01:26:26:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 24000 out of 800000 steps (3%)
******************************* Date: 2016-10-27 *******************************
01:27:31:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 32000 out of 800000 steps (4%)
01:28:37:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 40000 out of 800000 steps (5%)
01:29:45:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 48000 out of 800000 steps (6%)
01:30:51:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 56000 out of 800000 steps (7%)
01:31:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 64000 out of 800000 steps (8%)
01:33:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 72000 out of 800000 steps (9%)
01:34:09:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 80000 out of 800000 steps (10%)
01:35:17:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 88000 out of 800000 steps (11%)
01:36:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 96000 out of 800000 steps (12%)
01:37:29:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 104000 out of 800000 steps (13%)
01:38:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 112000 out of 800000 steps (14%)
01:39:41:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 120000 out of 800000 steps (15%)
01:40:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 128000 out of 800000 steps (16%)
01:41:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 136000 out of 800000 steps (17%)
01:43:01:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 144000 out of 800000 steps (18%)
01:44:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 152000 out of 800000 steps (19%)
01:45:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 160000 out of 800000 steps (20%)
01:46:21:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 168000 out of 800000 steps (21%)
01:47:27:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 176000 out of 800000 steps (22%)
01:48:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 184000 out of 800000 steps (23%)
01:49:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 192000 out of 800000 steps (24%)
01:50:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 200000 out of 800000 steps (25%)
01:51:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 208000 out of 800000 steps (26%)
01:53:01:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 216000 out of 800000 steps (27%)
01:54:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 224000 out of 800000 steps (28%)
01:55:13:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 232000 out of 800000 steps (29%)
01:56:19:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 240000 out of 800000 steps (30%)
01:57:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 248000 out of 800000 steps (31%)
01:58:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 256000 out of 800000 steps (32%)
01:59:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 264000 out of 800000 steps (33%)
02:00:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 272000 out of 800000 steps (34%)
02:01:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 280000 out of 800000 steps (35%)
02:03:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 288000 out of 800000 steps (36%)
02:04:06:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 296000 out of 800000 steps (37%)
02:05:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 304000 out of 800000 steps (38%)
02:06:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 312000 out of 800000 steps (39%)
02:07:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 320000 out of 800000 steps (40%)
02:08:32:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 328000 out of 800000 steps (41%)
02:09:38:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 336000 out of 800000 steps (42%)
02:10:44:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 344000 out of 800000 steps (43%)
02:11:50:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 352000 out of 800000 steps (44%)
02:12:55:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 360000 out of 800000 steps (45%)
02:14:03:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 368000 out of 800000 steps (46%)
02:15:09:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 376000 out of 800000 steps (47%)
02:16:15:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 384000 out of 800000 steps (48%)
02:17:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 392000 out of 800000 steps (49%)
02:18:26:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 400000 out of 800000 steps (50%)
02:19:35:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 408000 out of 800000 steps (51%)
02:20:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 416000 out of 800000 steps (52%)
02:21:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 424000 out of 800000 steps (53%)
02:22:52:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 432000 out of 800000 steps (54%)
02:23:57:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 440000 out of 800000 steps (55%)
02:25:06:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 448000 out of 800000 steps (56%)
02:26:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 456000 out of 800000 steps (57%)
02:27:17:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 464000 out of 800000 steps (58%)
02:28:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 472000 out of 800000 steps (59%)
02:29:29:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 480000 out of 800000 steps (60%)
02:30:37:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 488000 out of 800000 steps (61%)
02:31:43:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 496000 out of 800000 steps (62%)
02:32:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 504000 out of 800000 steps (63%)
02:33:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 512000 out of 800000 steps (64%)
02:35:00:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 520000 out of 800000 steps (65%)
02:36:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 528000 out of 800000 steps (66%)
02:37:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 536000 out of 800000 steps (67%)
02:38:20:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 544000 out of 800000 steps (68%)
02:39:26:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 552000 out of 800000 steps (69%)
02:40:32:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 560000 out of 800000 steps (70%)
02:41:29:FS00:Finishing
02:41:41:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 568000 out of 800000 steps (71%)
02:42:48:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 576000 out of 800000 steps (72%)
02:43:54:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 584000 out of 800000 steps (73%)
02:45:01:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 592000 out of 800000 steps (74%)
02:46:07:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 600000 out of 800000 steps (75%)
02:47:16:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 608000 out of 800000 steps (76%)
02:48:22:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 616000 out of 800000 steps (77%)
02:49:28:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 624000 out of 800000 steps (78%)
02:50:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 632000 out of 800000 steps (79%)
02:51:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 640000 out of 800000 steps (80%)
02:52:49:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 648000 out of 800000 steps (81%)
02:53:56:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 656000 out of 800000 steps (82%)
02:55:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 664000 out of 800000 steps (83%)
02:56:08:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 672000 out of 800000 steps (84%)
02:57:14:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 680000 out of 800000 steps (85%)
02:58:23:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 688000 out of 800000 steps (86%)
02:59:30:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 696000 out of 800000 steps (87%)
03:00:36:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 704000 out of 800000 steps (88%)
03:01:42:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 712000 out of 800000 steps (89%)
03:02:49:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 720000 out of 800000 steps (90%)
03:03:58:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 728000 out of 800000 steps (91%)
03:05:05:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 736000 out of 800000 steps (92%)
03:06:12:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 744000 out of 800000 steps (93%)
03:07:18:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 752000 out of 800000 steps (94%)
03:08:24:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 760000 out of 800000 steps (95%)
03:09:34:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 768000 out of 800000 steps (96%)
03:10:40:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 776000 out of 800000 steps (97%)
03:11:46:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 784000 out of 800000 steps (98%)
03:12:53:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 792000 out of 800000 steps (99%)
03:13:59:WU00:FS00:0x21:Completed 800000 out of 800000 steps (100%)
03:14:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
03:14:02:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
03:14:04:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file checkpt.crc
03:14:04:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file log.txt
03:14:04:WU00:FS00:0x21:Saving result file positions.xtc
03:14:05:WU00:FS00:0x21:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
03:14:05:WU00:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
03:14:05:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9852 run:8 clone:3 gen:49 core:0x21 unit:0x00000042ab436ca056609bdfb18f2ba1
03:14:06:WU00:FS00:Uploading 16.32MiB to 171.67.108.160
03:14:06:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.160:8080
03:14:12:WU00:FS00:Upload 8.81%
03:14:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 17.24%
03:14:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 23.37%
03:14:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 31.03%
03:14:37:WU00:FS00:Upload 37.92%
03:14:43:WU00:FS00:Upload 45.20%
03:14:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 51.33%
03:14:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 57.84%
03:15:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 63.59%
03:15:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 70.87%
03:15:13:WU00:FS00:Upload 77.00%
03:15:19:WU00:FS00:Upload 83.13%
03:15:25:WU00:FS00:Upload 91.17%
03:15:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 98.07%
03:15:38:WU00:FS00:Upload complete
03:15:38:WU00:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:15:38:WU00:FS00:Final credit estimate, 44057.00 points
03:15:38:WU00:FS00:Cleaning up



Nur mit den versetzten Zeiten komme ich noch nicht wirklich klar


----------



## KillercornyX (3. November 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

*Maxwell 2 **nVIDIA GTX 980 Ti **Xubuntu 16.04.01 (64 Bit) **Nvidia-367.57

*
Die Ausbeute liegt momentan bei 0x21 Projekten häufig bei rund *700.000 PPDs* 
Meine Empfehlung an die Linux-Falter: Auf keinen Fall das "normale" Ubuntu nehmen, da der Unity-Desktop ziemlich viel Resourcen frisst, auch in Sachen 2D/3D-Beschleunigung.
Besser sind hier "leichte" Distros wie Lubuntu, Xubuntu (mein Favorit) oder andere wie Mint. Man kann auch das reine Debian nehmen, sollte auch schön performant sein und hat weniger Zeux mit an Board was man kaum braucht.


----------



## brooker (3. November 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... im HowTo für den FAH unter Treiber hab ich die Empfehlung drin.


----------



## KillercornyX (4. November 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Das WHQL musste noch raus aus dem Treibernamen, das gibts ja nur bei WinDOS.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Weiß jemand irgendwas über den neuen Treiber von NV, was das Folding betrifft ???


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand irgendwas über den neuen Treiber von NV, was das Folding betrifft ???



Gemäss hier https://forums.geforce.com/default/...read-released-11-15-16-/post/5018877/#5018877 gibt es noch keine "Entspannung"
Also weiterhin den 372.70 benutzen


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

NV haut ja auch eine neue Version nach der anderen raus...

Hat jemand schon den (Windows) 376.19 vom 05.12.2016 ausprobiert?

Das letzte mal habe ich noch das Update mitgenommen, nur um 5 Minuten wieder auf 372.70 zurückzurollen...


----------



## Holdie (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

In der aktuellen Version ist immer noch kein FIX für den F@H Bug enthalten.


----------



## hornhautman (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich falte mit dem 373.06 unter WIN10 64bit. Das ist bei mir der letzte Treiber, der funktioniert und liefert bis zu 900k PPD. Hat nicht jemand nen guten Draht zu NV, der mal dafür sorgen kann, das der Bug (oder dieses "Stromspar-Feature") aus den nächsten Treibern wieder verschwindet? So lange das nicht passiert, hole ich mir auch keine neuen Spiele! Diese benötigen ja dann auch bei Release, einen angepassten Treiber. Dazu kommt, bis die Spiele nach Release endlich fertig gepatcht sind, kosten sie auch nur noch einen Bruchteil vom Neupreis.


----------



## KillercornyX (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Holdie schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Version ist immer noch kein FIX für den F@H Bug enthalten.



Kann ich bestätigen, bekomme auch noch Bad Workunits unter Win....


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Auch der heutige GeForce Game Ready Driver Version 376.33 für Win mag nicht falten! 
Zurück zu 372.70...


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Der hier scheint den Fix drin zu haben: 

GeForce Hot Fix driver version 376.48 | NVIDIA



> his is GeForce *Hot* *Fix* driver version 376.48 that addresses the following:
> 
> Workaround to *fix* incorrect Folding@home work units.


----------



## KillercornyX (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich falte grade nen 0x21 unter Windows 10 mit dem oben genannten. Es scheint zu funktionieren! 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... Jepp,  HisN hat ihn bereits über Nacht getestet. Läuft.

Performance - Werte für Holdies Tabelle folgen in Kürze


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

So, nach den Weihnachtswirren konnte ich auch endlich den Hot Fix 376.48 ausprobieren, und auch bei mir unter Win10 64bit faltet die 970 wieder!

Da der Fix von NV extra als "Workaround" beschrieben ist, hoffe ich mal, dass nicht woanders Löcher aufgerissen wurden...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Also mit dem neuen Treiber (376.48), habe ich wiedermal das Problem, dass die Karte nicht in den 2D taktet 
Irgendwas iss ja immer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Statt 45W Idle sind es um die 88W


----------



## manapon (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

376.48 bleibt bei mir schon bei der Installation hängen. Nach Abbruch und komplett neu Installation mittels DDU der gleiche Effekt.


----------



## brooker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... wie schaut die Fehlermeldung aus?


----------



## manapon (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... wie schaut die Fehlermeldung aus?


Es gab keine, die Installation ist einfach hängen geblieben. Habe wirklich lange gewartet. Nach dem Abbruch habe ich alles erstmal mit DDU deinstalliert, und es dann "clean" nochmal probiert. Wieder an der gleichen Stelle stehen geblieben. Dann wollte ich den hier genannten 372.70 benutzen, der ist schon beim
Extrahieren mit einer 7zip-Fehlermeldung ausgestiegen (ich vermute das es daran lag das ich den DL-Unterbrochen hatte weil ich meine Festplatte zu früh ausgestöpselt habe, habe den DL dank DL-Manager beenden können). Ich war dann allerdings so entnervt das ich den 372.70 nicht nochmal laden wollte (200 KB/S~). Jetzt habe ich erstmal
wieder den nicht geeigneten 376.33 drauf.... und Rechne für den Moment ermal mit BOINC weiter....


----------



## brooker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... ok. Kann es sein, Deine Cpu und Speicher sind übertaktet?  
Bitte probiere es nochmal aus. Es muss gehen. Bei meiner 970er Klappts ohne Probleme.


----------



## wait (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Also ich habe Gestern, auf  einem Rechner mit einer 1070 den 376.48 installiert.
Installation = keine Probleme.
Falten geht  ohne Probleme.


----------



## manapon (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... ok. Kann es sein, Deine Cpu und Speicher sind übertaktet?
> Bitte probiere es nochmal aus. Es muss gehen. Bei meiner 970er Klappts ohne Probleme.


Nein da ist nichts übertaktet (abgesehen von der GK). Lade den 376.48 nochmal... Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



wait schrieb:


> Also ich habe Gestern, auf  einem Rechner mit einer 1070 den 376.48 installiert.
> Installation = keine Probleme.
> Falten geht  ohne Probleme.



Der Treiber funzt auch beim Falten ... 
Schon ein paar Tage ohne nennenswerte Probleme ^^


----------



## manapon (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

keine Chance... man beachte die Uhrzeit


----------



## manapon (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Habe nun wieder 376.33 drauf, der ist selbst bis zum gleichen Punkt bei der Installation schneller, als ob jemand beim 376.48 aufm Schlauch steht. Der nächste Schritt bei der Installation wäre glaube ich die HD-Audio-Geschichte. Warte ich wohl auf den Fix vom Fix? Dann Suche ich so lange erstmal nach Außerirdischen Signalen


----------



## brooker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

@manapon: ... und was passiert wenn du die "Audio-Geschichte raus nimmst oder nur den Grafikkartentreiber mit Anhang installierst?


----------



## einjojo (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

mit dem 376.48 funktioniert der Boost bei mir (GTX1070) nicht richtig. Taktet nur bis 1620 MHz aber nicht auf 1900+ MHz wie er könnte. temperatur und power weit unter limit.


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... ok. Danke für den Hinweis. Ist das noch jemanden mit ner 10** Gpu aufgefallen?


----------



## foldinghomealone (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich hab das Problem (seit zwei Wochen) auch. Ich verwende 372.70 und eine 1070.
Früher trat es nur sporadisch auf, jetzt aber immer. Wieso versteh ich nicht.

Hab aber ein Workaround gefunden. Ich starte Chrome und Youtube und öffne ein Video, dann taktet die GPU hoch. Dann pausiere ich das Video und die GPU behält den Takt.
Schließe ich Chrome/YT, dann taktet die GPU wieder runter. Mach ich natürlich nicht...


----------



## PegasusSK (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Hallo zusammen.
Hatte das Problem mit dem Takt auch. Bei mir blieb die Karte immer auf dem Standardtakt hängen.
Die Fehlerursache war bei mir die Software der Lüftersteuerung ("Aquasuite").
Seit dem diese nicht mehr im Hintergrund läuft, Taktet die Grafikkarte wieder sauber auf 2100 hoch.


----------



## brooker (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

@Pegasus SK aka CSI Boosthänger : Danke für den Hinweis  Habe das an die entsprechenden Kreise weitergegeben.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Treiberempfehlung für Nvidia und Linux (Debian Jessie)?


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Wird der PC nur zum Folden benutzt oder auch andersweitig?


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

ist n Homeserver, wo ein Teamspeak, Plex Server, Nextcloud und Samba läuft. 
hab jetzt den 375.26 installiert. Die GTX 1050Ti wird erst ab [FONT=&quot]375.10 unterstützt. [/FONT]


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> ist n Homeserver, wo ein Teamspeak, Plex Server, Nextcloud und Samba läuft.
> hab jetzt den 375.26 installiert. Die GTX 1050Ti wird erst ab [FONT=&quot]375.10 unterstützt. [/FONT]



Wegen dem Hotfix würde ich wahrscheinlich den 376.48 benutzen. Aber wenn dein genannter Treiber läuft, dann kann man es ja auch so lassen.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

ja der Linux Treiber hat andere Versionsnummern als der Windows Treiber. 
Der 375.26 ist der aktuelle für Linux. In den Debian Repositories von jessie-backports ist nur der 367.44 vorhanden. Da werden die 1050 er GTX noch nicht unterstützt, erst ab dem oben genannten.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> ja der Linux Treiber hat andere Versionsnummern als der Windows Treiber.
> Der 375.26 ist der aktuelle für Linux. In den Debian Repositories von jessie-backports ist nur der 367.44 vorhanden. Da werden die 1050 er GTX noch nicht unterstützt, erst ab dem oben genannten.



Danke, dass wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Stefan84 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Seit heute gibt's den 378.49 zum Download, ich nehme an den hat noch keiner getestet?


----------



## FlyingPC (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Seit heute gibt's den 378.49 zum Download, ich nehme an den hat noch keiner getestet?



Noch nicht, werde ich morgen machen, gerade ist noch eine WU am Laufen.


----------



## Hansi92 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Mit einer GTX 1080 funktioniert er bis jetzt ohne Probleme


----------



## KillercornyX (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Hab den neuen Treiber zwar noch nicht geladen aber das schubs ich gleich mal an.
Infos gibts auch hier: Geforce 378.49 WHQL: Game-Ready-Treiber fur Resident Evil 7, Conan Exiles & For Honor Beta

Es ist auf jeden Fall der Fix für FaH mit drin.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Falls der Treiber auf dem Hotfix 376.48 basiert (was F@h betrifft) wird er funktionieren, aber langsamer als der 372.70 sein
Ich teste es noch aus und mache dann ein Update des Start-Posts


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich hab mich auch mal ans Update gewagt und konnte mit Version 378.49 auf meiner GTX970 weiterfalten!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ja, meine NVidias steigen jetzt nicht mehr, wie ein kalter Traktormotor ständig aus...
Sie falten sofort, auch mit einer Roten zusammen!
MfG


----------



## Nono15 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Moin 

Ich hab gestern mit dem neuen nVidia-Treiber und meiner GTX1060 problemlos falten können 
Das Ergebnis hab ich in die ppd-Tabelle eingetragen, weitere Ergebnisse werden folgen.


----------



## Nono15 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Hi.
Habe heute 5 weitere Ergebnisse mit dem neuen 378.49-Treiber von nVidia (1x von gestern, 4x von heute) in die ppd-Tabelle eingetragen - bin mit der Leistung zufrieden 
Das letzte Projekt "P10496" hätte vermutlich etwas schneller sein können - da hab ich erst nach dem Abschluss gemerkt, dass mir ein HP-Hintergrundprozess dazwischengefunkt hat. Die CPU hatte nach dem Beenden der WU nicht mehr auf Idle heruntergetaktet.
Daher liefen meine CPU-Kerne zur Unterstützung für diese WU nicht mit 4.3 Ghz (2M/4C) sondern "nur" mit 3,6 Ghz (3M/6C)(hätte ich eigentlich gleich merken müssen da die CPU-Auslastung von knapp 20% auf über 40% anstieg)...


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich denke nicht, dass deine CPU 40%-ausgelastet zu einem Flaschenhals für eine 1060 wird


----------



## JayTea (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Maaaaan ey, kack sich verselbstständigendes Win10! 
Habe durch Zufall gesehen, dass ich seit einigen Tagen (8.2.) einen neuen GeForce-Treiber installiert bekommen habe. Somit habe ich unfreiwillig von 368.81 --auf--> 376.53 gewechselt; also nicht mal der neuste! Das ganze ging scheinbar ohne Neustart? Allerdings klemmt auch der Monitor an der iGPU und die GTX 960 ist rein zum Falten aktiv.
Ich habe das ganze Treiber-Hick-Hack der letzten Wochen nicht mitverfolgt, daher die Frage, ob der Treiber okay ist? Probleme konnte ich zumindest keine ausmachen. Oder ist doch zwingen erst ein Neustart notwendig?! 
Wenn der Treiber schon aktiv ist -wovon ich mal ausgehe- dann würde die von mir eingetragene Version in Holdies PPD-Tabelle bei einigen WU nicht stimmen!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



JayTea schrieb:


> Maaaaan ey, kack sich verselbstständigendes Win10!
> Habe durch Zufall gesehen, dass ich seit einigen Tagen (8.2.) einen neuen GeForce-Treiber installiert bekommen habe. Somit habe ich unfreiwillig von 368.81 --auf--> 376.53 gewechselt; also nicht mal der neuste! Das ganze ging scheinbar ohne Neustart? Allerdings klemmt auch der Monitor an der iGPU und die GTX 960 ist rein zum Falten aktiv.
> Ich habe das ganze Treiber-Hick-Hack der letzten Wochen nicht mitverfolgt, daher die Frage, ob der Treiber okay ist? Probleme konnte ich zumindest keine ausmachen. Oder ist doch zwingen erst ein Neustart notwendig?!
> Wenn der Treiber schon aktiv ist -wovon ich mal ausgehe- dann würde die von mir eingetragene Version in Holdies PPD-Tabelle bei einigen WU nicht stimmen!



 Ich streue Asche auf mein Haupt - ich hatte das auch bemerkt. 
Der Desktop hatte sich bei einem Rechner re-initialisiert; so bin ich drüber gestolpert
Blöderweise habe ich es aber hier nicht gepostet

Wer sich meine Statistik anschaut der sieht, dass mein letztes "Spitzenergebnis" vom 7.2. ist
Seither erfalte ich min. 1 Million weniger pro Tag 

Habe gleich auf *378.49  [SUP]WHQL [/SUP]*umgestellt und lasse den seit Tagen laufen
Ziel ist herauszufinden ob der wirklich "passt" oder ob der *372.70  *immer noch der beste Treiber ist

Momentan sieht es danach aus, dass der *372.70  * immer noch die "besten" Ergebnisse abliefert; ich gebe dem Ganzen aber Zeit bis zum Wochenende


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Momentan sieht es danach aus, dass der *372.70  * immer noch die "besten" Ergebnisse abliefert; ich gebe dem Ganzen aber Zeit bis zum Wochenende


Mir ist das gleiche wie JT passiert, aber beim Treiberupdate während dem Folden hat er mir die WU zerschossen. Ich hatte das auch in einem Faltwochen-Forum gepostet und ich glaube Brooker hat mir geantwortet, wie man das zukünftig verhindert.
Ich denke, er ist etwas langsamer als 372.70 und er läuft etwas instabiler. Der 372.70 lief auf der 1070 (max-OC) stabil und seitdem (ca. 1 Woche) sind mir 4 WUs mit Bad State abgekackt. 
Ich werde heute abend auf 372.70 zurückwechseln.

Erst wenn NV den Hotfix aus den Treibern nimmt, werde ich wieder hochrüsten.


----------



## JayTea (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Danke für eure Rückmeldung, Männer!
Mich hatte es auch gewundert, dass scheinbar während des Faltens ein Treiberupdate gelaufen ist und ich nichtmal eine abgeschossene WU dadurch bekommen habe!   Mein OC von 1550MHz für die GPU läuft auch weiterhin stabil und BAD STATE Meldungen hatte ich gar keine.
Zu möglicherweise geringeren Punkten: kann ich schwer einschätzen und müsste mir die PPD zu den Projekten genauer ansehen und vor<->nach dem Update vergleichen. Ausschlaggebender ist bei mir eher, dass je nach Tag/Woche unterschiedliche Projekte reinkommen, die mal mehr mal weniger PPD bringen. Bei dem Szenario halte ich die PPD-Schwankungen für ausschlaggebender, als durch einen anderen Treiber. Zumindest in meinem Fall habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ooops, NV did it again... 378.66 produziert bei mir dauerhaft Bad WUs... 


> ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)



Win10, GTX 970, GeForce Game Ready Driver Version: 378.66 vom 14.02.2017.

Wenigstens haben die das Update nicht letzte Woche gefahren...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

*Thema unfreiwillig unter WIN 10 auf 376.53 wechseln*

*!! Es kommt noch härter !! *

Wie früher geschrieben habe ich nun gestern ein System wieder auf 372.70 zurückgestellt
F@h lief etwa 2 Stunden; danach hat das System - selbstverständlich bei laufendem Falten - beschlossen* erneut ungefragt *hochzupatchen

Das dabei auch die laufenden Clienten "gehimmelt" wurden versteht sich von selber


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich habe auch gestern auf 372.70 zurückgewechselt und jetzt faltet er schon wieder mit 376.53.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Und wenn Ihr nur den Treiber installiert ...
Ich denke das Problem tritt nur in Verbindung mit GeForce Experience auf ?!

Oder ist Windows das Problem ??? 
Man kann doch Windows beibringen, nicht automatisch nach Treibern im Netz zu suchen ?! o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder bin ich jetzt irre ?!


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich hab kein Experience drauf.

Holdie hat einen Link verteilt, wie man Treiberupdates unterbinden kann. Muss ich mich jetzt auch mal drum kümmern...
"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" - Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Krebs-Tages ab 04.02.2017


----------



## JayTea (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich hab ein paar WU gecheckt und die TPF liegt im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen Treiber (368.83) bei plus 15-20 Sekunden zu Ungunsten des 376.53ers. 
Ich glaube ich werde die Variante von SnakeByte versuchen. Weiß jemand ob das klappt bzw. was sich hinter der Einstellung noch so alles verbirgt?!


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

ich musste gestern wieder auf wiederholt auf 372.70 zurückwechseln und kaum hatte ich das gemacht, hat win 10 schon wieder angefangen, einen neuen Treiber runterzuladen. 
Mit Snakebytes 'Trick' ist zumindest seit gestern Ruhe


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Mit Snakebytes 'Trick' ist zumindest seit gestern Ruhe



Gut zu hören - ich habe gestern meiner Kiste angedroht, dass sie wieder WIN 7 "ertragen" muss wenn sie nicht gehorcht


----------



## JayTea (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

 Haha

Aus welcher zuverlässigen Quelle bekomme ich die alten nvidia-Treiber? Ruhig von der nvidia-homepage selbst; den 372.70er?


----------



## brooker (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... den kann ich gern bereitstellen  ... habe mir eine kleine Sammlung zugelegt.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Nun, ich habe auch eine Sammlung (wen erstaunts ) aber du kriegst sie auch über *N_VIDIA */ Treiber / Beta- und archivierte Treiber


----------



## JayTea (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*




brooker schrieb:


> ... den kann ich gern bereitstellen  ... habe mir eine kleine Sammlung zugelegt.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe auch eine Sammlung (wen erstaunts ) [...]



Ihr habt nicht wirklich für sämtliche OS zzgl. 32bit/64bit die Treiber archiviert?! 
In drei Stunden ist "finished", dann wechsel ich.
FAIL! FAIL!! FAIL!!! 

Neustart nachdem die letzte WU durch war.
Mit dem DDU den von Windows installierten 376.53er im Abgesicherten Modus deinstalliert und neu gestartet
372.70er installiert und neu gestartet
Zum Testen WinUpdate gestartet
!Es wurde wieder der 376.53er installiert*!
*Zur Sicherheit habe ich nachgesehen, ob das Feld "nein" bei den Geräteinstallationseinstellungen angewählt ist und jaaa, war es!
Werde wohl eine andere Variante testen müssen...


----------



## JayTea (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

@foldinghomealone: ist bei dir immer noch "Ruhe"?!
Wohlmöglich liegts auch an der Windowsversion...


----------



## foldinghomealone (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Nein, schon wieder wurden die Treiber upgedated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab jetzt unter Gerätemanager-->Grafikkarte-->1070--> vorheriger Treiber 
benutzt, um 372.70 wieder zu installieren. 

Danach Datentraigerbereinigung durchgeführt.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, wieso Snakebytes Trick nicht funktioniert. Mit dem Haken deaktiviert man das Herunterladen von neuen Treibern. Aber bei meinem System wurde der Treiber schon ein paar mal installiert. Also war er bestimmt schon auf der Platte und musste auch nicht mehr heruntergeladen werden. Also bringt das Deaktivieren des Herunterladen vllt. auch nix. Aber nur eine Vermutung.

Mal sehen, wie es die nächsten Tage läuft


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Das verstehe ich aber nicht o_O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es steht doch eindeutig da ... In diesem Fall DARF Windows nicht einfach die Treiber nehmen die es für richtig hält


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, wieso Snakebytes Trick nicht funktioniert. Mit dem Haken deaktiviert man das Herunterladen von neuen Treibern. Aber bei meinem System wurde der Treiber schon ein paar mal installiert. Also war er bestimmt schon auf der Platte und musste auch nicht mehr heruntergeladen werden. Also bringt das Deaktivieren des Herunterladen vllt. auch nix. Aber nur eine Vermutung.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie es die nächsten Tage läuft



In diesem Fall alle Treiber deinstallieren und mit dem DisplayDriverUninstaller im Abgesicherterten Modus alle Reste entfernen ... Neustarten und schauen was passiert ... Im Normalfall müsste dann der MS Basic Displaydriver die Grafikkarte bewegen ...


----------



## JayTea (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Im Prinzip hatte ich das ja so gemacht: Treiber mit DDU entfernt und nach dem Neustart wurde der 376.53er trotzdem  runtergeladen(?)/installiert.
Im Ordner C:\NVIDIA\Display Driver\... habe ich drei Ordner (361.91 + 368.81 + 372.70). Das sind ja aber nur die Ordner, in die die Installationsdateien entpackt werden, oder? Installiert wird der Treiber selbst doch eher Richtung C:\Programme\NVIDIA... ?! Jedenfalls gibts dort keinen (von Win Update) angelegten Ordner mit dem 376.53er, den man vorher löschen könnte.
Ggf. hilft aber auch die Datenträgerbereinigung, nach der Deinstallation um die Installationsdateien des 376.53er endgültig von der Platte zu fegen wenn ich sonst keinen Ordner à la "376.53" finde? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ediths update:
Yeah, mit dem Aktivieren der Gruppenrichtlinie hat es scheinbar (ich denke ein berechtigter Rest Skepsis ist angebracht! ) geklappt:
...anschließend Neustart
Treiber mit DDU im abgesichterten Modus entfernt + Neustart
372.70er installiert + Neustart
WinUpdates gesucht => Ihr Gerät ist auf dem neusten Stand. 

[Der Unterschied in den PPD liegt zwischen den Treibern (368.83 <-> 376.53) bei mir bei circa 10-30k!]


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

@JayTea

Also meines wissens, greift Windows nicht auf den NVidia Ordner zurück, sondern holt sich "seine Treiber" irgendwo aus dem System32 Ordner.
Aber Windows 10 läd meines erachtens die bereitstehenden Treiber vom Server herunter und speichert diese dann gleichzeitig.
Ich denke genau das iss hier das Problem. Dadurch das der Treiber ja schon mal heruntergeladen wurde und nun dem System zur Verfügung steht, nimmt er ihn immer wieder als aktuellen Treiber, wenn andere NV-Treiber deinstalliert wurden, oder gratet einfach Up 

Du könntest da auch versuchen Manuel einzugreifen ... evtl. kannst du den Treiber sogar selber wählen, welchen Windows benutzen soll ... Vielleicht merkt sich das System ja das ^^

Das wäre hier mal meine Vermutung,

Sollte das jetzt bei dir immer noch nicht gehen, dann versuche herauszufinden wo Windows seine heruntergeladenen Treiber speichert und entferne diese mit der Hand.
Evtl geht das dann ...

Sollte das mit deinen Gruppenrichtlinien klappen, dann schätze dich glücklich mit deiner Windows 10 Pro  ... Denn Benutzern des normalen Windows 10 bleibt die "gpedit.msc" leider vorenthalten


----------



## RonRonsen (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich verzweifle auch bald. Hier muss eine Lösung ran.


----------



## Holdie (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Hier dürfte jeder leid geplagter mit Windows Treiber updates fündig werden.

Geratetreiber Treibersoftware uber Windows Update deaktivieren Windows 10  Deskmodder Wiki


----------



## RonRonsen (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

6 von 8 Punkte habe ich alles schon gemacht . Ergebnis = 0 . Schon schlimm das überhaupt so viele Varianten existieren und wenn dann auch noch keine Funktioniert wird man zur Sau.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Wenn das so weiter geht, werden noch alle zu Linux-Falter.


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Nix da. 

Also ich bin seit vorgestern von neuen Treiberupdates verschont geblieben.
Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home
   "Ich hab jetzt unter Gerätemanager-->Grafikkarte-->1070--> vorheriger Treiber benutzt, um 372.70 wieder zu installieren. 

   Danach Datentraigerbereinigung durchgeführt."
Vorher Snakebytes Häkchen in den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen entfernen, so dass Windows keine automatischen Treiberdownloads durchführt.

Ich denke, das könnte funktionieren, weil man im Gerätemanager den jetzigen Treiber als 'defekt' erklärt und der alte Treiber installiert wird. 
Durch die Datenträgerbereinigung sollten alle temporären Treiberdateien gelöscht werden. 
Und durch Snakebytes Haken werden keine neuen mehr heruntergeladen.


----------



## JayTea (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass "SnakeBytes' Haken" bei Nein + die von foldinghomealone beschriebene Variante mit dem Zurücksetzen und Löschen alter Daten funktioniert.
Bei mir hat das Ändern der Gruppenrichtlinie gewirkt.
Also wie Holdie sagt, egal ob Win Home oder Pro User, jeder sollte es schaffen. 
Nervig und bescheuert ists trotzdem!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ist zwar etwas offtopic aber ein weiteres Problem des aktuellen Treibers ist das die Videoconvertierung über die 980 gleich mal im Schnitt 30% langsamer durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem aktuellen Treiber von nVidia aus - [FONT=&quot]376.84?
Irgendwie habe ich mit nVidia Karten kein Glück. Meistens bei 2 - 3% der GPU WU killt sich der Grafikkartentreiber, startet neu, und die GPU WU ist futsch. Der F@H Client downloaded dann eine neue. [/FONT]


----------



## Holdie (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

GTX780 ?

Dann nimm lieber 372.70, der läuft noch am stabilsten.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

War eine GTX 570 die ich nie zum laufen bekommen habe. Die Quadro 5000 hat nun beim zweiten Versuch  knapp 8% abgearbeitet, da bin ich jetzt mit dem 376.84 Treiber doch etwas zuversichtlicher. 

Bietet nVidia alte Treiber an? Oder wo bekomme ich jetzt den 372.70 Treiber für die Quadro her?


----------



## JayTea (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich glaube eine GTX 570 wird gar nicht mehr unterstützt bzw. bekommt keine WU mehr; bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.
Ja, alte Treiber bekommst du unter nvidia.de > Treiber > Betatreiber und archivierte Treiber.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem aktuellen Treiber von nVidia aus - [FONT=&quot]376.84?
> Irgendwie habe ich mit nVidia Karten kein Glück. Meistens bei 2 - 3% der GPU WU killt sich der Grafikkartentreiber, startet neu, und die GPU WU ist futsch. Der F@H Client downloaded dann eine neue. [/FONT]


Kann ich bestätigen. Oc -50Mhz hat geholfen aber die Performance geht auch in den Keller.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



JayTea schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine GTX 570 wird gar nicht mehr unterstützt bzw. bekommt keine WU mehr; bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.
> Ja, alte Treiber bekommst du unter nvidia.de > Treiber > Betatreiber und archivierte Treiber.


Dankeschön 

@-Shorty- 
Habe in den Slots zur GPU die Option  Tcase von 80 auf 90 Grad erhöht. Scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Also 2-3% finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt so schlecht. Das dürfte doch gar nicht auffallen. Das ist doch weniger als 1 falsche WU in der Woche bei 24/7 falten, oder?
Das könnte auch in der Sache bedingt sein, dass die WU einfach einen Fehler hat.

Ansonsten würde ich immer noch auf den 372.70 setzen. Der ist genauso stabil, bringt aber mehr Punke als der aktuelle Treiber.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Keine Option für mich ^^.

Meine GPU läuft dank Spannungssenkung bei ~62°C maximal. Unterstütze gern eine gute Sache aber mit Strom heizen werd ich nicht. 😆 

Kurz gesagt der aktuelle Treiber ist nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Keine Option für mich ^^.
> 
> Meine GPU läuft dank Spannungssenkung bei ~62°C maximal. Unterstütze gern eine gute Sache aber mit Strom heizen werd ich nicht.
> 
> Kurz gesagt der aktuelle Treiber ist nicht zu empfehlen.



Was ist keine Option für dich? Der alte Treiber 372.70? Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf Idefix Windhund, du bist da so dazwischen gerutscht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Alles klar. Kann ich verstehen 90°C wär mir auch zu hoch


----------



## Zocker85 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

hat sich inzwischen eigentlich bei Nvidia Treibern was getan, was folding angeht? läuft es auch inzwischen mit aktuellsten Treibern?


----------



## foldinghomealone (9. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ja. Läuft gut.
Der schnellste ist wohl immer noch 372.70


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich heize mit der Workstation das ganze Zimmer   Gut, ... auch irgendwo ineffektiv, Gas ist doch billiger.


----------



## hornhautman (25. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Sehr geehrter Herr Huang,
vielen Dank für Ihre tollen Produkte und die super Treiberabteilung in Ihrer Firma! Nachdem wir nun endlich wieder mit den neu veröffentlichten Treibern unser Zweithobby nachgehen können, neben dem Zocken - das Spenden unserer, Dank Ihrer Innovationen, immensen Rechenleistung der Grafikkarten. Dabei spenden wir im guten Glauben daran, eine bessere Zukunft für unser Kinder und Kindeskinder zu erschaffen, in der die meisten Krankheiten geheilt werden können. Wir spenden, indem wir unsere High End Rechner immer wieder, vorrangig mit Ihren Produkten, aufrüsten. Wir spenden einen Teil unseres Einkommens in Form von teuer bezahltem Strom, vorrangig Ökostrom, ohne eine Spendenquittung dafür zu erhalten. Es erfüllt uns mit Stolz, einen hoffentlich guten Beitrag für die Menschheit zu leisten, ohne vielleicht unbewusst, die Profitgier mancher Lobbyisten zu unterstützen. Es erfüllt uns mit Stolz, eine möglichst hohe Punktzahl, in Form von PPD, bei dem Projekt "Folding@home" der Stanford Universität zu erhalten. Bitte sorgen Sie dafür, lieber Herr Jen-Hsun Huang, das Ihre zukünftigen Treiber mindestens die Effizienz der Version 372.70 erreichen! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



hornhautman schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Huang,
> vielen Dank für Ihre tollen Produkte und die super Treiberabteilung in Ihrer Firma! Nachdem wir nun endlich wieder mit den neu veröffentlichten Treibern unser Zweithobby nachgehen können, neben dem Zocken - das Spenden unserer, Dank Ihrer Innovationen, immensen Rechenleistung der Grafikkarten. Dabei spenden wir im guten Glauben daran, eine bessere Zukunft für unser Kinder und Kindeskinder zu erschaffen, in der die meisten Krankheiten geheilt werden können. Wir spenden, indem wir unsere High End Rechner immer wieder, vorrangig mit Ihren Produkten, aufrüsten. Wir spenden einen Teil unseres Einkommens in Form von teuer bezahltem Strom, vorrangig Ökostrom, ohne eine Spendenquittung dafür zu erhalten. Es erfüllt uns mit Stolz, einen hoffentlich guten Beitrag für die Menschheit zu leisten, ohne vielleicht unbewusst, die Profitgier mancher Lobbyisten zu unterstützen. Es erfüllt uns mit Stolz, eine möglichst hohe Punktzahl, in Form von PPD, bei dem Projekt "Folding@home" der Stanford Universität zu erhalten. Bitte sorgen Sie dafür, lieber Herr Jen-Hsun Huang, das Ihre zukünftigen Treiber mindestens die Effizienz der Version 372.70 erreichen!
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Schickst ihm das per Mail ???


----------



## hornhautman (26. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Habe eher an eine Petition gedacht!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Nun, auch wenn ich nicht allzu optimistisch bin - ich finde es eine gute Idee
Also ein  an hornhautman


----------



## foldinghomealone (26. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich hoffe lieber, dass Core22 nochmals ordentlich schneller wird.


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

"UPDATE: NVIDIA win driver 378.66 should be the first version where the NVIDIA FAH hotfix has been removed."
Folding Forum • View topic - New core21 0.0.18 with NVIDIA bug workaround released!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Na dann sind wir doch mal "full of hope"


----------



## Cartesius (28. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> "UPDATE: NVIDIA win driver 378.66 should be the first version where the NVIDIA FAH hotfix has been removed."
> Folding Forum • View topic - New core21 0.0.18 with NVIDIA bug workaround released!



Ich kann zumindest bestätigen, dass der 378.66 stabil läuft (GTX 1050 – noch keinen einzigen Absturz / keine abgebrochene WU).
Ich nutze den 378.66 seit 18.2.2017 (seit ich eine GTX 1050 mein Eigen nennen kann).


----------



## ShadowPvG (31. März 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

378.78 läuft bei mir Stabil, GTX 1080.

Btw: Bin ab heute wieder aktiv am folden, meine Queen braucht Wärme


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Neuer Treiber, erste Erfahrungen ???

Nvidia Geforce Treiber Download: Version 382.05 WHQL


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Habe ihn bereits installiert und bis dato keine Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Habe ihn bereits installiert und bis dato keine Auffälligkeiten.



Ditto - scheint ok - bisher aber nur unter WIN 10 getestet


----------



## binär-11110110111 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

O.K., habe soeben den Treiber für Win 7 x64 erfolgreich installiert, FaH läuft, bisher keine Auffälligkeiten. Lasse System nun 24 Stunden laufen ... bis später.

Update vom 06.05.2017, 08.53 Uhr: Nacht verlief erfolgreich, keine fehlerhaften WUs oder Probleme mit der GPU.

Update vom 06.05.2017, 20.33 Uhr: Tag verlief erfolgreich, keine fehlerhaften WUs oder Probleme mit der GPU, GTX 750 Ti als Anzeige & GTX 1060 3GB zum Falten.

Paßt !


----------



## Guru4GPU (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich lasse mal über Nacht eine GTX 780 mit dem 384.76 laufen, heute morgen weiß ich ob das läuft 

Bis jetzt läuft das Falten super wenn ich daran denke wie viele Probleme ich hatte als ich mit meiner damaligen GTX 980 Ti folden wollte ...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Auf einem WIN10-System mit 2 GTX 970 (neu aufgesetzt/Ryzen-Testplattform) macht der 384.76 einen guten Eindruck

Bin aber noch dran ...


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auf einem WIN10-System mit 2 GTX 970 (neu aufgesetzt/Ryzen-Testplattform) macht der 384.76 einen guten Eindruck
> 
> Bin aber noch dran ...



Diesen eindruck habe ich im Moment bei meiner 1080 mit Windows 10 16232 ebenfalls. Bester Treiber den ich bis jetzt hatte.


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... was ist die Basis? Ich falte seit Erscheinen mit dem 372.70. Wie verhält sich der Treiber leistungsmäßig dazu? Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... was ist die Basis? Ich falte seit Erscheinen mit dem 372.70. Wie verhält sich der Treiber leistungsmäßig dazu? Kann da jemand was zu sagen?



... noch nicht ...


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

ich habe im Moment nicht die Zeit um sauber Buch zu führen, wenn ich mir aber die Resultate so anschaue und die laufenden WU's, würde ich schon von einer 10% Steigerung bei meiner 1080 mit den neuen Treibern ausgehen. Bin sehr positiv überrascht.

Aktuell faltet mal wieder bei mir eine 10496 und zeigt mir eine ppd von über 680k ppd an, wo ich vorher knapp auf 600k kam, teils sah ich sogar eine 5 vorn...


----------



## Cartesius (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

So,
nachdem der neue Nvidea Treiber (384.76 & 384.80) bei einigen Faltern zu einer Steigerung der PPD geführt hat, habe ich ihn auch mal installiert und mit meinem bisher genutzten Treiber (378.66) verglichen.

*Meine Treiberempfehlung* lautet für die GTX 1050 ganz klar: *378.66*. Eine Erläuterung folgt. 

Vorweg, ich falte mit einer GTX 1050 und nutze den Release Treiber für die 1050 (378.66).
Ich habe den neuen Nvidea Treiber (384.76) circa 3 Tage genutzt und dann noch 2 WU mit dem 384.80 durchlaufen lassen. Insgesamt habe ich mit den neuen Treibern nur 6 WU gefaltet und bin mir daher bewusst, dass meine Aussage keine allgemeine Gültigkeit hat, sondern lediglich abbildet wie meine GPU mit meinem System und den Treibern harmonisiert. Mir ist ebenfalls bewusst, dass die Anzahl der getesteten WU zu gering ist um eine statistisch belastbare Aussage treffen zu können. Von daher seht meine Ergebnisse bitte als Tendenz.

Weiterhin nutze ich den Falt-PC nicht zum Spielen und bin somit auch nicht auf aktuelle Treiber angewiesen!

Genug der Vorrede, nun zu meinen Ergebnissen:
Die WU-bezogenen PPD-Werte für den 378.66-Treiber sind Mittelwerte aus allen bisher berechneten WU mit 378.66-Treiber.

*P9179*
378.66 --> TPF 0:2:58 / 0:3:00 / 0:3:07 --> 127 380 PPD --> *100 %*
384.76 --> TPF 0:2:59 --> 130 129 --> *102,2 %*

*P10490*
378.66 --> TPF 0:4:12 / 0:4:14 --> 161 099 PPD --> *100 %*
384.76 --> TPF 0:4:25 --> 150 455 PPD --> *93,4 %*
384.80 --> TPF 0:4:24 --> 151 311 PPD --> *93,9 %*

*P10496*
378.66 --> TPF 0:5:43 / 0:5:44 / 0:5:45 --> 132 500 PPD --> *100 %*
384.76 --> TPF 0:5:50 --> 129 406 PPD --> *97,7 %*
384.80 --> TPF 0:5:52 --> 128 304 PPD --> *96,8 %*

*P11418*
378.66 --> TPF 0:6:03 / 0:6:05 / 0:6:06 / 0:6:07 --> 125 576 PPD --> *100%*
384.76 --> TPF 0:6:12 --> 122 411 PPD --> *97,5%*

Aufgrund der aufgeführten Werte hat es sich für mich nicht gelohnt auf den aktuellen Nvidea Treiber zu wechseln und ich bin wieder auf den "alten" 378.66-Treiber gewechselt, so kann meine GTX1050 mehr PPD generieren.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich falte momentan mit einer GTX1080 TI, haut gut hin. Nur:  Bei manchen WUs bleibet der Client hängen, also die fertige WU wird noch upgeloadet und es steht dann auch download im Work Queque-Fenster aber es passiert nichts. Auch nach einem Neustart nichts. Erst wenn ich in den WORK-Ordner reingehe und die alte WU lösche, gets wieder.
WIN7x64
Fahcontrol 7.4.4
Nvidia 384.76
Liebe Grüße
Martin

PS: Ich meine fast, dieses Problem wurde hier irgendwo schon mal erwähnt, aber ich habs nicht gefunden.....


----------



## JayTea (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Hey Martin!
Besteht das von dir beschriebene Problem weiterhin?
Ich hatte die Tage etwas ähnliches in der Rumpelkammer angesprochen. *klick*  Kommt bei dir auch eine Fehlermeldung?
Was steht denn bei dir im Log?


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Nein Problem ist weg. Ich beende Fahcontrol wenn ich es nicht brauche und lasse stattdessen HFM.net laufen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da geht was weiter....


----------



## Nono15 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Hi.
Hat schon jemand den "Neuen" 384.94 geladen?


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Nono15 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hat schon jemand den "Neuen" 384.94 geladen?


Läuft bei mir



JayTea schrieb:


> Hey Martin!
> Besteht das von dir beschriebene Problem weiterhin?
> Ich hatte die Tage etwas ähnliches in der Rumpelkammer angesprochen. *klick*  Kommt bei dir auch eine Fehlermeldung?
> Was steht denn bei dir im Log?


Entschuldigung für die verspätete Antwort. Im Log stand nichts besonderes, keine Fehlermeldung oder so. Nach "Cleaning up" ging es nicht mehr weiter. Erst wenn ich den Work-Ordner gelöscht hab, ging es wieder.....


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... fürs HowTo hätte ich gern Eure aktuellen Treiberempfehlung für AMD und NVidia. Danke.


----------



## Nono15 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... fürs HowTo hätte ich gern Eure aktuellen Treiberempfehlung für AMD und NVidia. Danke.



Hi,
für Linux & nVidia würde ich den 375.66 nehmen (mein System mit GTX1060 läuft bisher sehr gut und zügig damit).
Für Windows & nVidia nehme ich den 384.76, der läuft mit meiner GTX1070 sehr gut.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... fürs HowTo hätte ich gern Eure aktuellen Treiberempfehlung für AMD und NVidia. Danke.



Extrem schwierig ...

Der 384.76 läuft auf einigen Systemen; stabil und produziert "ordentlich" Punkte
Der 378.66 ist ebenfalls auf einigen Systemen "am Zug"; ebenso stabil und "gut"
Der 372.70 ist sicherlich immer noch eine "sichere Bank"

Den 384.94 werde ich mir dieses WE mal anschauen

Auch nicht zu vergessen... die 1080Ti wird erst ab dem 378.78 unterstützt


----------



## Cartesius (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... fürs HowTo hätte ich gern Eure aktuellen Treiberempfehlung für AMD und NVidia. Danke.



Für eine GTX1050 [Win 8.1] ohne Spieleeinsatz empfehle ich den 378.66.

Siehe dazu auch Post #124


----------



## wait (6. August 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Hallöchen,

Hat schon jemand den 384.94 Treiber getestet?

Gruß
wait


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Mit Linux und der 1070 ist nach wie vor der 370.28 der schnellste beim Falten.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. September 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



wait schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Hat schon jemand den 384.94 Treiber getestet?
> 
> ...



Ich falte mit ihm seit Wochen ohne Probleme. 
Nutze eine 1080 TI und da funktionieren leider die 'schnellen' Treiber wie 372.70 o.Ä. nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



wait schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Hat schon jemand den 384.94 Treiber getestet?
> 
> ...



Läuft/lief problemlos - bin aber inzwischen testweise schon auf dem 385.41  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]*
Scheint nicht besser aber auch gut/stabil zu sein


----------



## wait (10. September 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Erst mal Danke für die Infos.

Nach dem Einbau einer  1080Ti habe ich den 385.41 drauf geklatscht.
Läuft  ganz gut.
Bin gespannt wie sich der Treiber mit der 1080 schlägt.
Denn die findet sicher noch einen Platz im Tower.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Seid 3 Tagen setze ich nun den 387.92  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]*  ein
Einsatz bisher auf je einem System mit WIN7 bzw. WIN10
In Kombination mit (je) 2 GTX 1070 habe ich einen Zugewinn von rund 1.5%

Dieses Wochenende werde ich
- die Messungen auf weiteren Systemen verifizieren
- nachprüfen was mit NICHT-GTX 10XX-GPU's geschieht

Sollte ich das dort auch alles nachvollziehen können kommt es dann auf die erste Seite


----------



## Hasestab (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich halte mich noch an die Empfehlungen der ersten Seite. Werde am We mal auch bisschen testen. 

Meine 760 ist auch wieder im Haus. 
Ab nächster Woche hab ich dann 4 Gpu Generationen am  falten. 
560ti.760.965.980.1060. Das wird was!!!!

Glaube muss mir noch ein Netzteil besorgen. Hab zuwenig Anschlüsse für Gpu,s. Zuerst kann die 560ti aber ne Pause machen.

Gruss Hase


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Hasestab schrieb:


> Ich halte mich noch an die Empfehlungen der ersten Seite.
> Gruss Hase



Recht so - das machst du richtig; darum ja auch meine "Androhung" es nach den Testreihen anzupassen
Es wäre aber maximal interessant wie die 5xx- bzw. 7xx-Reihe auf den Treiber reagiert - da hoffe ich auf dich

Und weil ich heute gerade extreme "Sprücheritis" habe...
Dein Name ist Hase - du weisst von was


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seid 3 Tagen setze ich nun den 387.92  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]*  ein
> Einsatz bisher auf je einem System mit WIN7 bzw. WIN10
> In Kombination mit (je) 2 GTX 1070 habe ich einen Zugewinn von rund 1.5%


Da werde ich dem 387.12 für Linux mal noch eine Chance geben, vllt. komme ich damit endlich wenigstens auf die PPD des  370.28.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seid 3 Tagen setze ich nun den 387.92  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]*  ein
> Einsatz bisher auf je einem System mit WIN7 bzw. WIN10
> In Kombination mit (je) 2 GTX 1070 habe ich einen Zugewinn von rund 1.5%


Kann man so kleine Unterschiede überhaupt verlässlich messen?
Ich hab seit ich die 1080 TI habe wesentliche Unterschiede festgestellt. Die ersten zwei Wochen nach Inbetriebnahme hab ich ca. 1,25Mio PPD über zwei Wochen gemacht. In der Faltwoche grade noch 1,15Mio PPD und z.Zt. ca. 1,1 Mio PPD.
Das sind Abweichungen von ca. 10%. Das liegt v.A. daran, dass ich jetzt mehr p94xx Projekte bekomme als 'früher'. Die bremsen ordentlich und ziehen den Schnitt nach unten.
Ich hab auch 'früher' öfters mal Projekte gehabt, die ca. 1,55Mio PPD geliefert haben. Schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr...

Man müsste schon wirklich akribisch vorgehen und nur gleiche Projekte miteinander vergleichen. Durchschnittswerte funktionieren nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Man müsste schon wirklich akribisch vorgehen und nur gleiche Projekte miteinander vergleichen. Durchschnittswerte funktionieren nicht.



Habe ich schon mal angemerkt wie gerne ich dir Recht gebe?? 

Zum Thema: Was glaubst du habe ich *die letzten 3 Tage g*emacht ??


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ok, Bumble-Yoda, ich sag nix mehr...


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



mattinator schrieb:


> Da werde ich dem 387.12 für Linux mal noch eine Chance geben, vllt. komme ich damit endlich wenigstens auf die PPD des  370.28.



Wieder das Übliche: der neue Treiber ist merklich langsamer als der 370.28 mit meiner GTX 1070:
Core_21, Projekt 9415: TPF 48 -> 54 (Kernel 4.11.0-14-generic), -11%.
Stört mich aber unter Linux nicht wirklich. Das Einzige, was nicht ganz so gut ist, dass der DKMS-Build mit dem 370.28 nur bis zu den 4.8-er Kernels funktioniert. Wobei sich die Vorteile der 4.10-er und 4.11-er Kernel scheinbar in Grenzen bewegen, ich habe keine gemerkt.


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Seid 3 Tagen setze ich nun den 387.92  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]*  ein
> Einsatz bisher auf je einem System mit WIN7 bzw. WIN10
> In Kombination mit (je) 2 GTX 1070 habe ich einen Zugewinn von rund 1.5%
> 
> ...



Da habe ich mich gefreut, dass der neuste WHQL überhaupt mal läuft und hab den mal für meine GTX 970 draufgeknallt!
Leider bekomme ich jetzt BAD_WORK_UNIT! 



> 08:47:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Folding@home GPU Core21 Folding@home Core
> 08:47:03:WU00:FS01:0x21:Version 0.0.17
> 08:47:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:ERROR:exception: Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)
> 08:47:10:WU00:FS01:0x21:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
> ...



Die Exception "Error downloading array interactionCount: clEnqueueReadBuffer (-5)" tauchte ja schon früher mal in nicht laufenden Treiber-Versionen auf, war dann aber gefixt worden, so weit ich das mitbekommen habe...

Auf der 1070 läuft der 387.92  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]* anscheinend generell, konnte damit jemand auf 9X0 gegentesten?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



therealjeanpuetz schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich gefreut, dass der neuste WHQL überhaupt mal läuft und hab den mal für meine GTX 970 draufgeknallt!
> Leider bekomme ich jetzt BAD_WORK_UNIT!
> 
> Sch***ade aber auch...
> ...



Läuft ohne Probleme auf 2 GTX 980Ti
Ist aber noch zu früh um zu sagen ob es m*ehr Punkte *gibt


----------



## Amigafan (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Bei mir läuft der 387.92  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]* unterWin7 Ultimate mit einer GTX 970 problemlos.
Allerdings gab es Startprobleme, die sich durch einen Bluescreen (noch vor dem "Anmeldebildschirm"!) bemerkbar machten und vom HD Audiotreiber herrühren. Geholfen hat eine Deinstallation des HD Audiotreibers im abgesicherten Modus (kann bei mir auch ganz "speziell" sein, weil auch das letzte Win-Update wieder deinstalliert werden mußte - es blieb stets bei der Konfiguration nach dem Neustart hängen ).

Punktemäßig scheint er etwas mehr "herzugeben" als der vorher von mir genutzte 361,43 . . .(allerdings läuft der neue Treiber erst seit einem Tag )


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Nun, Bumble-Yoda is back ( @foldinghomealone)

"Abschlussbericht" betreffend 387.92  *[SUP]WHQL[/SUP]* unterWin7 Ultimate 
Getestet mit insgesamt 4 x GTX980Ti
Auf einem Board mit PCI-E 2.0 (je x8) keine Verbesserung der Ausbeute - aber auch *keine Verschlechterung*
Auf einem Board mit PCI-E 3.0 (je x8) eine leichte Verbesserung gegenüber dem *372.70  *

Von meiner Seite aus scheint dieser Treiber den *372.70  (*endlich) zu beerben als gut zum Falten / gut zum Spielen Optimum
Werde ich dann auch in den Startpost setzen sofern keine Widerworte auftauchen

Falls jemand die (noch) älteren Karten getestet hat bitte ich um Meldung; würde den Eindruck abrunden ...


----------



## brooker (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... werde ich im HowTo dann auch anpassen bzw in den Startpost verlinken


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... hat einer den Crimson 17.10.2 und das Feature namens GPU Workload schon getestet. Ggfs bringt es einen deutlichen Zuwachs.


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Wer Probleme mit geringer GPU-Auslastung (75-85%) mit dem 388.xx hat: Macht mal nen BIOS-Update... Bei mir hats geholfen und bei ein paar anderen im offiziellen Folding-Forum auf verschiedenen Brettern ebenfalls...


----------



## brooker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... Bios update aufm Mutterbrett? Was war die Änderung in dem Bios update von der alten zur Neuen?


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Kann ich nicht sagen, da lagen bei mir einige Versionen dazwischen. Kam aber auch nur darauf, weil es bei einem im Folding-Forum half (der mit den vier 1080 - noch relativ weit oben in der Topic), der widerum von jemand anderes darauf gebracht wurde.
Auf alle Fälle hing bei mir der Bus Interface Load nach dem Update auf den 388er Treiber wie festgenagelt auf 25%. Nach dem BIOS-Update sind es jetzt wieder 35% aufwärts wie vorher und die GPU-Auslastung (die vorher wild von 75% bis manchmal 90% innerhalb von Sekunden schwankte) stimmt auch wieder...


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... welchen Treiber könnt Ihr aktuell für AMD empfehlen?

Ist der 387.92für NVidia noch state of the art?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... welchen Treiber könnt Ihr aktuell für AMD empfehlen?
> 
> Ist der 387.92für NVidia noch state of the art?



*AMD* k.A. 

*N_VIDIA *habe ich eigentlich überall (GTX 10xx) den 388.13 drauf; für die "alten" immer noch den 387.92  *[SUP][/SUP]*


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... alles klar. Brachte der zu 387.92 nochmal Mehrleistung?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... alles klar. Brachte der zu 387.92 nochmal Mehrleistung?



.. kaum .. aber eben auch kein Einbruch


----------



## ProfBoom (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Meine Empfehlung für AMD (ich nutze eine RX 580/Win10) ist immer noch der Treiber 17.11.1 (ca. 5% Mehrleistung).
Getestet habe ich bis 19.1.1, wenn auch nur monatlich einen.
Umschalten des GPU Workloads von Graphics auf Compute bringt keinen oder nur einen kleinen Schub.


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich eine neue Empfehlung für den Nvidia Treiber oder immernoch der mittlerweile doch recht betagte 388.13 für Pascal?


----------



## JayTea (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

In letzter Zeit gab es keine negativen Meldungen. Daher ist mein Vorschlag, darf es schon ein aktueller 4xx.xx sein.


----------



## Schussmann (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

mein auch das es egal ist welcher der neueren Treiber bei NV.
Habe immer den neuesten installiert und nach meiner Beobachtung ist immer das Projekt selbst für die Ausbeute verantwortlich da die PPD meiner 1050 TI mal zwischen 94 k und knapp 160 k schwankt.
Aktuell:  14130 (47, 13, 5)  mit 134907 PPD


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... unsere Oberbiene hat da sicher mal was ausprobiert, oder?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Die Oberbiene hat in letzter Zeit weder positive noch negative Ausreisser festgestellt
Der aktuelle sollte also passen


----------



## Jeretxxo (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Ich hab mal mein System neu aufgesetzt, mit dem aktuellsten Windows 10 Build samt "Oktober" Update und dem Geforce 417.71 Treiber und im Schnitt direkt einmal 60k Punkte mehr als vorher mit dem 411.70. Ich würde  in jedem Fall einmal empfehlen den neueren Treiber zu nehmen.

Hab die Stichproben auch alle fein in den PPD Spreedsheet eingetragen, ich wüsste nun gerne mal ob das nun nur dem Treiber geschuldet war oder ob der neuere Windowsbuild besser performt, ich muss auch zugeben, gefühlt fluppt die Kiste mit dem Oktoberupdate auch besser als vorher.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Nun, ich habe den *417.71 *bisher nicht auf den "dreistelligen" Karten (also 9xx und davor) austesten können
Es fehlt mir im Moment schlicht die Zeit dazu
Aber auf 10xx und 20xx läuft er sehr gut (sowohl auf WIN 7 als auch auf WIN 10)


----------



## newdeal (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen fÃ¼r folding@home*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> ... immernoch der mittlerweile doch recht betagte 388.13 für Pascal?



Zwei lesenswerte Artikel auf 
Folding@Home Efficiency vs. GPU Power Limit | Green Folding@Home
Folding on the Nvidia GTX 1070 | Green Folding@Home

Bin gestern zurück auf 372.90 - mit Hilfe von guru DDU (Link) war das schnell erledigt trotz Win10, es gilt zudem die automatische Installation neuer Treiber zu unterbinden - und die ersten PPD Angaben im Client scheinen es zu bestätigen, auf Pascal könnte es tatsächlich ein paar zehntausend PPD Einheiten bringen. Mir fehlt noch eine solide Datenbasis, aber versuch macht kluch, bei der aktuellen starken Mischung der Workunits müsste man länger verfolgen, ob konkret der Tagesoutput messbar ansteigt.

Mir genügen bereits +20k höhere PPD auf niedrigem Taktniveau, bin über OC und Power Limit Senkung plus Takt-Zugabe inzwischen runter auf GPU-Z > Power Consumption (W) von 85 bei 1750 Mhz, die TDP ist knapp unter 50%. Heute früh mit p11719 hatte ich die Schwelle zu 4000 locker überschritten: 587k PPD zu stabilen 137 Watt Verbrauch Gesamtsystem (Messgerät an Steckdose) macht 4280 PPD/Watt. Jetzt mit p11726 sind es nur noch 4160. 

Logisch, nicht für jede GPU Chipserie ist ein solcher Rückschritt sinnvoll noch pauschal ratsam. Für die Dauerfalter, selbst für eine kurze Faltwoche, dennoch überlegenswert. Gegenzurechnen ist Zeitaufwand für eine saubere Installation, ggf. mit Backups und Systemwiederherstellungspunkt. Das kann DDU leisten, aber statt ins Blaue hinein sollte man dennoch lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Eine verlorene Faltstunde senkt die tägliche Punkteleistung, auch wenn es für die Zahl der erfalteten Losnummern für die Wenigsten eine Rolle spielen dürfte. 

Trotzdem ... gesteigerte Effizienz hat einen gewissen Selbstwert, oder?  

Das Schöne an einem Treiber Tuning wäre: es bringt bei jeder Art von Workunit etwas, die älteren GPUs in ihrer Performance aufzumöbeln verlängert gefühlt ihre Lebensdauer und es überzeugt manche Zweifler vielleicht dahingegend, ob der Schritt zu neuer Hardware sooo nötig ist wie es die Wahnsinns PPD Leistungen der Turing Serie scheinen lassen. Fortschritt muss sein, aber Treiber Rückschritt mit PPD Fortschritt hat dennoch seinen Reiz. Hoch lebte betagte Hardware!


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Habe mal den neuen Linux-Treiber 430.14 ausprobiert, läuft einwandfrei mit Folding, TPF bleibt identisch. Aber bei der Installation gab es bei den 32Bit-Libraries eine Fehlermeldung. Also Steam würde ich mit dem neuen nicht probieren.


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. August 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

schön langsam muss ich meinen Falter wieder in Betrieb nehmen für die Faltwoche. 
Gibt es eine aktuelle Treiberempfehlung für NV?


----------



## brooker (28. August 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... sicher sicher 



mattinator schrieb:


> Der aktuelle NVIDIA-Treiber (436.02) scheint beim Folding ein kleines Plus an Punkten zu bringen (mit GTX 1070).



Zusätzlich bestätigt von BB.


----------



## mattinator (28. August 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



brooker schrieb:


> ... sicher sicher
> 
> 
> 
> Zusätzlich bestätigt von BB.



Gibt inzwischen schon den 436.15 (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...er-43615-Leistung-Control-verbessern-1330484/), habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## brooker (28. August 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

... gibts ne Empfehlung für die AMD Karten?


----------



## sentinel1 (6. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

436.15 wird derzeit genutzt mit RTX 2080
Monitor läuft über iGPU  


Msi Afterburner - Konfig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



mattinator schrieb:


> Gibt inzwischen schon den 436.15 (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...er-43615-Leistung-Control-verbessern-1330484/), habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.



Folding läuft mit der gleichen Performance wie beim Vorgänger.


----------



## sentinel1 (11. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

436.30 seit gestern


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> 436.30 seit gestern



Aber noch ungeprüft …


----------



## sentinel1 (11. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Der Treiber ist in Nutzung .
Derzeit sogar ohne die üblichen Rechenpausen ( siehe Gpu Limit unten), es könnte aber auch am neuen WIN10 Insider Update Build18980 liegen ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (11. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*

Nachtrag:

- die GPU habe ich ins V-Limit verfrachtet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber noch ungeprüft …



Steht schon auf dem Plan.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



mattinator schrieb:


> Steht schon auf dem Plan.



Aber sicher doch


----------



## jumperm (23. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> 436.15 wird derzeit genutzt mit RTX 2080
> Monitor läuft über iGPU
> 
> 
> ...


Gewinnt man durch den Monitor an der iGPU sehr viel PPD, oder ist es eher eine sinnvolle Konfiguration?


----------



## foldinghomealone (23. September 2019)

*AW: Grafik-Treiberempfehlungen für folding@home*



jumperm schrieb:


> Gewinnt man durch den Monitor an der iGPU sehr viel PPD, oder ist es eher eine sinnvolle Konfiguration?



Wenn du den Monitor an die iGPU hängst, dann wird die komplette Anzeige durch die iGPU bewältigt und dadurch wird die eGPU nicht belastet und ist alleine für's Falten zuständig.
Z.B. wenn man neben dem Falten noch Youtubed (o.Ä.), dann würde die Leistung beim Folden sinken. --> dank iGPU hat das aber keinen Einfluss mehr.


PS.
sentinel1 hat den Afterburner so konfiguriert, dass die 2080 möglichst wenig Strom braucht, anstatt das letzte Quentchen PPD rauszuquetschen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Januar 2022)

Verwende nun den 511.23 auf Win10, weder Vor- noch Nachteile entdeckt. Wer also zum Zocken oder für Nvidia NVENC den neusten Treiber braucht, kann ihn durchaus nutzen.

ABER ganz wichtig - KEINE Experimente VOR der Faltwoche.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2022)

Hab ich jetzt aber trotzdem gemacht. 
Hatte noch den Uralt-Treiber 461.09 drauf, da ich momentan eh nur ältere Spiele zocke (aktuell Watch Dogs 1).


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2022)

Der 511.23 ist auch bei mir zum Teil (schon) im Gebrauch; er funktioniert problemlos
Wer aber noch den Vorgänger (497.09) drauf hat kann es so lassen


----------



## smcje (29. Januar 2022)

Kann ein AMD RX6xxx User, die verminderte Folding Performance seit Treiber Version 21.10.1 wie hier: New Radeon drivers - 21.10.1 - performance still seems bad diskutiert, bestätigen ?

Fahre aktuell mit Treiber 21.10.2 auf einer 6800xt MBA. Habe den 21.3.2 leider nicht mehr zur Hand und wird auch seitens AMD nicht mehr angeboten. 

Ansonsten würde ich ggf. mal eine der Varianten dazwischen testen.


----------



## Nono15 (29. Januar 2022)

smcje schrieb:


> Kann ein AMD RX6xxx User, die verminderte Folding Performance seit Treiber Version 21.10.1 wie hier: New Radeon drivers - 21.10.1 - performance still seems bad diskutiert, bestätigen ?


leider nein, ich hab meine rx6800xt noch nicht so lange - auf jeden fall bin ich mit der ausbeute bei den treibern generell nicht zufrieden, die karte könnte definitv mehr leisten


----------



## Traylite (5. Februar 2022)

Bei AMD habe ich Beobachtung gemacht das beim Treiber 22.2.1 und 22.1.2
die PPD einer 6900 an Projekt 18021 bei ca. 1.650.000 Punkten liegt.
Habe dann mal auf 21.8.1 zurück geswitcht und fahre beim gleichen Projekt jetzt
2.400.000 PPD.

Schon eine beachtliche Steigerung bzw. ein Verlust mit aktuellen Radeon Treibern
Hab leider vergessen vom alten zustand ein Foto zu machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nono15 (5. Februar 2022)

Traylite schrieb:


> Bei AMD habe ich Beobachtung gemacht das beim Treiber 22.2.1 und 22.1.2
> die PPD einer 6900 an Projekt 18021 bei ca. 1.650.000 Punkten liegt.
> Habe dann mal auf 21.8.1 zurück geswitcht und fahre beim gleichen Projekt jetzt
> 2.400.000 PPD.


Danke für die Info - dann werd ich mal schauen, ob ich den Treiber irgendwo auftreiben kann


----------



## Traylite (5. Februar 2022)

21.8.1 hier kannst du ihn Laden


----------



## Nono15 (5. Februar 2022)

Traylite schrieb:


> 21.8.1 hier kannst du ihn Laden


merci, dann werd ich den morgen gleich mal testen


----------



## smcje (5. Februar 2022)

Kann bestätigen, das der 21.8.1 um einiges besser performt als alle Versionen ab 21.10.1
Falte jetzt seit ein paar Tagen mit dem August Treiber. Die PPD sind auch bei mir auf der 6800XT um ca. 40% gestiegen.


----------



## Nono15 (5. Februar 2022)

smcje schrieb:


> Kann bestätigen, das der 21.8.1 um einiges besser performt als alle Versionen ab 21.10.1
> Falte jetzt seit ein paar Tagen mit dem August Treiber. Die PPD sind auch bei mir auf der 6800XT um ca. 40% gestiegen.


Super danke  Ich hatte mich echt schon gewundert, warum meine RX6800XT so schlecht bei den Punkten abschneidet, da war meine "alte" GTX1080TI noch flotter - schade dass AMD da nicht mehr drauf achtet


----------



## Nono15 (5. Februar 2022)

kleine anmerkung:
hab jetzt bei der Covid-WU ca. 1,3 mio points mehr als mit einem neueren Treiber - der 21-8 bringts beim falten - alter falter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nono15 (20. März 2022)

mal ne Frage an die Experten: konnte schon jemand den neuen AMD Grafiktreiber 22.3.1 (WHQL) bezüglich Faltleistung testen?


----------



## smcje (21. März 2022)

Ist leider genauso schlecht wie die vorhergehende Version. 
Zum Falten also weiterhin max. den 21.8.2 nutzen.


----------



## newdeal (5. April 2022)

Erste Faltversuche mit neuer 6800XT (AMD Referenz), Treibervergleich 21.8.2 (51% durchgerechnet dann gewechselt auf ...) versus 21.3.2:
21.8.2: TPF 1:46
21.3.2: TPF 1:15

Satte 30 Sekunden schneller. Oder 29 Prozent. 

Taktrate war fix begrenzt auf 2440 ( real 2390 schwankend) bei 1025 (real 0.975Volt), in der Radeon Software sah ich vorher/21.8.2 unter Leistung einenVerbrauchswert von ~150 Watt, jetzt gestiegen auf 168-175 Watt, sagen wir aufgerundet +25 Watt, eine Steigerung von ~17 Prozent.

An der Steckdose sehe ich 270 Watt für das ganze System. Das ist (mir) zu viel.

Lüfter leise eingestellt hat die GPU dennoch ~70 Grad Celsius.

Kurzum, überall Optimierungspotential. Was bleibt wird die Treiberversion sein. 

Ob ich wieder falten lasse ... keine Ahnung ... lerne erstmal die neue Grafikkarte besser kennen samt den noch verwirrenden AMD-Optionen, wo man überall an den Schrauben drehen kann.

Und Schräubchen sind da jede Menge. 

P.S. Wie schalte ich jetzt das blöde RADEON-LED Leuchtband aus? Mit den alten Treibern ist das AMD Tool nicht mehr installierbar.


smcje schrieb:


> ... Habe den 21.3.2 leider nicht mehr zur Hand und wird auch seitens AMD nicht mehr angeboten.





			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-3-2


----------



## smcje (29. Juli 2022)

Der neue "Beta" Treiber 22.7.1 scheint wirklich Verbesserungen in der Faltperformance zu bringen.
Eine erst WU lief ca. 40 % schneller und hat somit 30 % mehr Credit eingebracht.

Auf den ersten Blick war die Radeon aber recht durstig.  Kann das jemand der regelmäßigen Falter verifizieren ?


----------



## newdeal (21. August 2022)

in Ergänzung zu #198, Schnelltest auf der AMD 6800XT mit 22.7.1:

TPF: 1:54, jedoch sind die base credits in der konkreten Workunit P18706 statt 75.000 bei 200.000, die errechnete PPD steigen auf ~ 5.1 Mio, Takt wie oben 2400, Spannung steigt auf 1.025V (Spannungsspielraum hatte ich erhöht), Verbrauch steigt auf im Schnitt (GPU-Z, AVG) 200 Watt. GPU Temperatur wie im alten Test auf 70 Grad, die Lüfterregelung den neuen Treiber(paket)s ist scheint es so eingestellt, deshalb lauter weil höher drehende Lüfter.

Klar, mehr Leistungsentfaltung (+2 Mio PPD, nicht vergleichbar mit alten Projekt-Workunits), mehr Verbrauch trotz gleicher Takt-Obergrenze.

Ja, lohnt sich für mehr Punkte! 

Mir ist es lieber etwas weniger Takt, deutlich weniger Spannung, Verbrauch und Lautstärke wieder auf altes Niveau, die Aussentemperaturen sind schließlich noch sommerlich.

P.S. Ein Prozent rechnet mit *abgesenktem Takt (2300*, automatisch @0.931V) Verbrauch sinkt sofort auf ~163 Watt, Temperatur -5 Grad, Lüfter -100 rpm, akustisch etwas leiser.
*TPF: 1:59, d.h. +5 Sekunden*, die PPD Angabe jetzt 4,8 Mio, verzerrt durch die Berechnungsgeschwindigkeit zuvor.

Man kann es sich wie gewünscht einstellen und die Auswirkungen sieht man prompt, good job AMD !


----------



## Nono15 (21. August 2022)

Hi zusammen,
auch ich hab heute mal einen neuen AMD-Treiber auf meiner RX6800XT laufen lassen, und zwar den *22.8.1 *(der hat mir ein paar mehr Verbesserungen im Bugfixing gebracht, daher hab ich gleich den genommen) - und bin mehr als positiv überrascht 
Ich hab alles auf stock laufen lassen, damit ich auch mal nen direkten Vergleich hab (ich hab zur Temp.-Ermittlung das AMD-Tool verwendet, hatte nicht drangedacht, GPU-Z zu verwenden ).
Die P18706 (Cancer) bringt in der Tat wesentlich mehr Points als als noch zuvor - Estimated PPD bei über 5.241.058, 1min52sec und somit über 22% im durchschnittlichen Punkteschnitt mehr, um die 200W bei 2356 Mhz und um die 66°C - mit den alten Treibern VOR 22.7.1 war ich wesentlich niedriger.
Die P18202 (Alzheimer) bringt wohl über 71% mehr Points als der bisherige Durchschnitt - Estimated PPD bei über 4.919.335, 1min17sec - um die 2368 Mhz bei um die 70°C, allerdings bei über 250W - auch hier eine deutliche Steigerung .
Das hat AMD aus meiner Sicht echt super hinbekommen  Ich denke, dass auch kleinere RX-Grafikkarten durchaus davon profitieren - die RX6900XT müsste durch den max.-Ausbau an Recheneinheiten eigentlich saugut abgehen (gut 500 Recheneinheiten mehr als bei der 6800XT).
Zur Faltwoche werd ich mich mal etwas im Undervolting versuchen, @newdeal hat ja gezigt, dass das gut was bringt in Punkto Verbrauch - wobei, wenn es kalt ist könnte ich damit gut heizen und die Heizung könnte ausbleiben


----------



## Skajaquada (30. August 2022)

Ich hab jetzt auch den 22.7.1 drauf und bin begeistert. Lasse gerade mal die 6900xt eine Weile laufen, aber ich kann die Performance bestätigen. Die 6900xt sortiert sich damit zwischen der 2080Ti und der 3080 ein, und das bei 240W im leicht gedrosselten Betrieb.
Wirklich fast eine Verdoppelung der Leistung, endlich rennt die Kiste mal richtig


----------



## NiXoN (30. August 2022)

ich habe gestern mal den 22.08.02 drauf gehauen, aber da ich die 5700XT auch gestern erst verbaut habe ich keine Vergleichswerte  

Leider scheint die 5700XT auch nicht ganz so effizient zu agieren  
Und diesen Thread hier hatte ich gestern eine ganze Weile gesucht und am Ende nicht gefunden, deshalb hatte ich einfach den neusten Treiber drauf gehauen 🤐 .
Leider hat die 5700XT auch gleich beim Treiberupdate eine fehlerhafte WU gehabt  , super Einstieg


----------



## brooker (30. August 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> ich habe gestern mal den 22.08.02 drauf gehauen, aber da ich die 5700XT auch gestern erst verbaut habe ich keine Vergleichswerte
> 
> Leider scheint die 5700XT auch nicht ganz so effizient zu agieren
> Und diesen Thread hier hatte ich gestern eine ganze Weile gesucht und am Ende nicht gefunden, deshalb hatte ich einfach den neusten Treiber drauf gehauen 🤐 .
> Leider hat die 5700XT auch gleich beim Treiberupdate eine fehlerhafte WU gehabt  , super Einstieg


Mit Geduld und Spucke kocht man die leckerste Suppe!


----------



## NiXoN (30. August 2022)

brooker schrieb:


> Mit Geduld und Spucke kocht man die leckerste Suppe!


soll heißen?
Einfach machen lassen?


----------



## brooker (30. August 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> soll heißen?
> Einfach machen lassen?


Machen lassen, logfiles beobachten und danach reagieren. Das wird schon. Wichtig ist nur, dass möglichst konstante Voraussetzungen herrschen.


----------



## NiXoN (30. August 2022)

da diesen Monat schon wieder das Datenvolumen alle war sind konstante Voraussetzungen eben schwierig umsetzbar.
Neuer Monat, neues Glück


----------



## Nono15 (9. September 2022)

newdeal schrieb:


> P.S. Ein Prozent rechnet mit *abgesenktem Takt (2300*, automatisch @0.931V) Verbrauch sinkt sofort auf ~163 Watt, Temperatur -5 Grad, Lüfter -100 rpm, akustisch etwas leiser.


Mit was und wo haste das eingestellt? MSI Afterburner oder im Treiber direkt?


----------



## newdeal (25. September 2022)

Sorry @Nono15, jetzt erst deine Frage mitbekommen: im AMD Adrenalin (Treiber) Menü. Goldene Regel, immer nur ein GPU Takt-Tool aktiv.


----------

